# How do you measure humidity?



## AikoAiko (Apr 5, 2008)

What is the best way to measure humidity in a mantis cage? I've read some very specific humidity levels listed on many mantis care sheets. I live in Colorado and it is very dry here. On the other hand, I don't want it so humid that I grow mold in my enclosures. Any advice appreciated.

Aiko

Colorado, USA


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 5, 2008)

AikoAiko said:


> What is the best way to measure humidity in a mantis cage? I've read some very specific humidity levels listed on many mantis care sheets. I live in Colorado and it is very dry here. On the other hand, I don't want it so humid that I grow mold in my enclosures. Any advice appreciated.Aiko
> 
> Colorado, USA


You can get little hygrometers to measure humidity as sold for reptiles. No idea how accurate they are though.

HTH

Huw


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 5, 2008)

hydrometer with temputure and humiderty..its digital and has max and min on it so i know how high its got over night


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't. I mist every other day.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 5, 2008)

like rick said u dont need them..just mist every few days it will be fine.if u have 1 or 2 tanks it might be worth getting a couple but if u have lots and lots of mantids it wouldn't be practical to measure every cup..as long as the medium is wet its good enough.


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 5, 2008)

I just spray every other day and if it appears they are about to molt


----------



## Stuart89 (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought a hygrometer yesterday, and unless you mount the probe inside the enclosure of the mantis, the reading you get is completely inaccurate and pointless to what you need. I had mine mounted directly above my ghosts and it read at ~40%. While the ghosts inside are higher than this.

I would just look after them as others have instructed and you will be fine, but if you really want to buy one you could look at the one I got, it only cost me £8 and has a probe to read, most of the others have built in detectors which dont help seeming the units too large to fit inside a polystyrene cup! :lol: 

Hygrometer

Stuart.


----------

